# What are you craving right now?



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

Love me some watermelon.


----------



## KULTULZ (May 2, 2016)

...mmm...

A tawdry /lose cocktail waitress in a Dolly Parton wig, tats, piercings and hobnail boots...


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2016)

What he said ^^^^


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 2, 2016)

Wonder if we could get a group buy going???


----------



## slownsteady (May 2, 2016)

A groupon faux Dolly????


----------



## slownsteady (May 2, 2016)

I'll settle for some ice cream at the moment.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 2, 2016)

I've met Dolly. The illusion is always better than reality.


----------



## slownsteady (May 2, 2016)

Ya, but what about the tawdry / loose part????


----------



## nealtw (May 2, 2016)

that's the blow up doll part.


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2016)

Take what I can get.

I play hard to want.


----------



## KULTULZ (May 3, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Wonder if we could get a group buy going???



Illegal, but done frequently... :beer:


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2016)

Coffee, craving coffee.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 3, 2016)

Corn on the cob


Grilled


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2016)

Venison so I am making some for dinner.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 4, 2016)

A massage.....,,


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2016)

Sleep, didn't get any last night


----------



## frodo (May 4, 2016)

caught this little fella hanging around today


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2016)

I got a critter getting in my dumpster to steal my dead squirrels. I'm gonna put a camera up to see what it is. Don't think a coyote can do it.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 4, 2016)

It's looking right at ya. Great capture.


----------



## chrisn (May 5, 2016)

sleep would be nice


----------



## chrisn (May 5, 2016)

Chris said:


> I got a critter getting in my dumpster to steal my dead squirrels. I'm gonna put a camera up to see what it is. Don't think a coyote can do it.



Gotta ask, why do you have a dumpster full of dead tree rats?


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2016)

I have five acres that my house sits on so a dumpster is a lot easier than cans. Right now I have an infestation of tree rats tearing up my property and eating all my plants. I have been trapping about 5-10 a day and disposing of them. Last few days I have been throwing them in the field next door since the other critters will get them no matter where I put them.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 5, 2016)

Sunshine.....


----------



## inspectorD (May 5, 2016)

an afternoon nap sounds nice about now....:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2016)

A big ol bowl of mashed potato's, a big glass of sweet tea, some potato chips, some home made chocolate chip cookies, a Reese's Peanut Butter cup... a beer or 12, yep, I'm on a carb reduced diet...


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2016)

Carne asada, it's in the grill.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 7, 2016)

Restless legs to not be restless.


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2016)

Drink more water


----------



## frodo (May 8, 2016)

craving ?   elk steak


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2016)

I like elk steak. 

I'm craving energy. Got a lot to do today. Have to pull my travel trailer out if it's spot so my uncle can come visit with his. Need to make a temporary spot for mine


----------



## frodo (May 8, 2016)

make a fruit smoothie with frozen fruit, protein, ice,   every morning,  it will give you energy


----------



## nealtw (May 8, 2016)

Chris said:


> I like elk steak.
> 
> I'm craving energy. Got a lot to do today. Have to pull my travel trailer out if it's spot so my uncle can come visit with his. Need to make a temporary spot for mine



You don't get much from elk.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 8, 2016)

I could use some sleep. 


Restless legs


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2016)

Water will help your legs.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 8, 2016)

Really?


I guess I don't drink it like I should. I'll drink more. Thanks!


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2016)

A sign if dehydration. I get it bad sometimes.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 8, 2016)

I did not know. Guess I've learned something new.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

Sand between my toes


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2016)

Ibuprofen. My back hurts.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 17, 2016)

White chocolate


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 29, 2016)

My phone to NOT get hot and the battery drains so quickly. Might be craving a new phone.


----------

